# gas turbine lube oil, supply header temperature, generator cold gas, winding temperature



## buyuyu

Field and topic:
Hola a todos!!

Me podéis ayudar con esta frase
---------------------

Sample sentence:
The additional cooling for existing lube oil system and generator shall be adequate enough to maintain the gas turbine lube oil supply header temperature and generator cold gas and winding temperature below the alarm limit during base load opeation.


----------



## victor35ma

El enfriador adicional para el sistema de lubricacion y generador ya existente debera ser mejorado sustancialmente para garantizar o mantener la tempoeratura de las culatas (cabezotes, cabezas, tapas superiores etc) de la turbina de gas suplidora de aceite y de la temperatura del embovinado del generador de gas frio por debajo de los limites de alarma durante la operacion de carga base


----------



## buyuyu

millones de gracias!! estoy cao con este texto, jeje

gracias, gracias, gracias...


----------



## lauranazario

Mi aportación:

The additional cooling for existing lube oil system and generator shall be adequate enough to maintain the gas turbine lube oil supply header temperature and generator cold gas and winding temperature below the alarm limit during base load operation = *El enfriamiento adicional para el sistema existente de aceite lubricante y para el generador debe ser lo suficientemenet adecuado como para mantener la temperatura del cabezal del suministro de aceite lubricante a la turbina de gas y (mantener) la temperatura de _____ por debajo del límite de alarma durante la operación a niveles de carga normal/capacidad normal*.

Una vez más, no estoy 100% segura de lo que es "winding" aquí... y como no me gusta adivinar, le dejo espacio a otro que sepa exactamente qué significa el término.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## victor35ma

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Mi aportación:
> 
> The additional cooling for existing lube oil system and generator shall be adequate enough to maintain the gas turbine lube oil supply header temperature and generator cold gas and winding temperature below the alarm limit during base load operation = *El enfriamiento adicional para el sistema existente de aceite lubricante y para el generador debe ser lo suficientemenet adecuado como para mantener la temperatura del cabezal del suministro de aceite lubricante a la turbina de gas y (mantener) la temperatura de _____ por debajo del límite de alarma durante la operación a niveles de carga normal/capacidad normal*.
> 
> Una vez más, no estoy 100% segura de lo que es "winding" aquí... y como no me gusta adivinar, le dejo espacio a otro que sepa exactamente qué significa el término.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 

Winding = embobinado. relativo a la teoria de generacion del magnetismo.

un motor electrico sea cual sea la aplicacion consta de un rotor y un estator, el estator forma un campo magnetico al rededor del rotor este campo es generado po un numero definido de vueltas de un alambre de cobre al rededor de un una pieza de metal. a este se le llama embobinadar ( termino tecnico de la tecnica de electricidad) 

Winding:
electrical engineering *wire coil carrying electricity: *a wire coil designed to have an electric current passing through it, forming part of numerous electrical devices such as electric motors and transformers

ANTECEDENTES GENERALES

Definición
Embobinado es la parte eléctrica del motor que esta ubicada junto con el estator y que se encarga de crear un campo magnético que produce un movimiento hacia el rotor produciendo así un cambio de energía eléctrica a mecánica.
El embobinado, esta constituido por un determinado numero de vueltas de alambre magneto los cuales forman las llamadas bobinas que son alojadas en un espacio que se encuentra en el estator. Este espacio es conocido como ranuraciones que pueden ser de dos tipos, abiertas o semicerradas estas ranuras están formadas por laminaciones con aleaciones de silicio.
Desde hace mucho tiempo el motor de inducción tipo Jaula de ardilla a sido el muy importante dentro de la industria por su simplicidad, fuerte construcción y bajo costo de fabricación, con el empleo cada vez más extenso de controles electrónicos por ajunte de frecuencia, el motor de inducción de corriente alterna parece encontrarse en ventaja para mantenerse en liderazgo.

Tipos de embobinado
Existen varios tipos de embobinas entre los cuales se encuentran 

Embobinado tipo Diamante

Embobinado tipo Canasta


----------



## abeltio

The additional cooling for existing lube oil system and generator shall be adequate enough to maintain the gas turbine lube oil supply header temperature and generator cold gas and winding temperature below the alarm limit during base load opeation.

El enfriamiento adicional para el sistema existente de aceite lubricante y el generador debe ser lo suficientemente adecuado como para mantener la temperatura del cabezal de suministro de aceite lubricante de la turbina de gas y la temperatura del gas frío del generador y de los bobinados por debajo del límite de alarma durante la operación a carga base.


----------



## psicutrinius

Me temo que el "header", aquí, significa "header tank", es decir, el colector de lubricante (que suele estar situado en una ubicación alta del sistema (de ahí el "header"), y que sirve como cámara reguladora de caudal y (importante), para purgar gases dentro del sistema, sean burbujas de aire o de otro gas. Si es así, sería la "*cámara de expansión*" del lubricante

Pero no hay mención ninguna de "tank", así que comprueba si esta interpretación es adecuada para el contexto.

El texto (el original) es suficientemente "embrollado" como para desarrollarlo un poco (cosa que el autor no hizo, supongo, por la "manía" de hablar en jerga impenetrable para quien no esté de lleno en el tema).

"The additional cooling for *the *existing lube oil system and *for the *generator shall be adequate enough to maintain the gas turbine lube oil supply header [tank?] *and cold gas *temperature and generator cold gas and winding temperature below the alarm limit during base load operation".

Lo cual ya tiene sentido, porque si está hablando de un equipo generador de corriente movido por turbina de gas, lo del "gas frío" del generador no tiene ningún sentido, porque en el generador no hay gas que valga.

En cambio, en la turbina, sí (el aire de entrada es frío, de temperatura ambiente).

En este caso (y, otra vez, comprueba si te "cuadra" con el resto del texto -la totalidad, no el contexto inmediato-), la traducción sería:

"La capacidad de refrigeración para el sistema de lubricación existente y para el generador debe ser la adecuada para mantener la temperatura de la cámara de expansión del lubricante y el flujo de aire frío de la turbina, así como la temperatura de los arrollamientos del generador, por debajo del nivel de alarma mientras esté operando en niveles de carga normales"


----------



## abeltio

El texto original en inglés es PERFECTAMENTE CLARO y consistente con la práctica usual en turbinas de gas de los últimos 50 años.

El Lube Oil supply header se ha llamado siempre así. Y no tiene nada que ver con el tanque.
EN CASI TODAS LAS MARCAS de turbinas...NO ESTÁ EN LA PARTA ALTA DEL SISTEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JUSTAMENTE EL HEADER ESTÁ EN LA PARTE MÁS BAJA DEL SISTEMA... 
PORQUE SON DOS CAÑERÍAS: UNA DENTRO DE OTRA.
La interior es la que lleva el aceite a presión a los cojinetes, la exterior es la que lleva el drenaje de los cojinetes nuevamente al tanque de aceite - por ser el drenaje, funciona por gravedad y por lo tanto siempre está en la parte  más baja del sistema


El gas frío del generador TIENE MUCHISIMO SENTIDO.
En los generadores enfriados por Hidrógeno, las curvas funcionamiento del generador vienen dadas en función de la temperatura de Gas Frio y para una determinada presión de Gas.

Se puede consultar en Google: Hydrogen Cooled Generators si tienen dudas.


----------



## psicutrinius

Si son dos cañerías, no es un "tank", claro.

Por lo demás, tienes toda la razón. Yo estaba pensando (y la verdad es que ahora que lo has dicho, no hay razón para ello, que aparezca en el texto origen) en generadores digamos "industriales", no en centenares de megavatios, que es otra cuestión muy distinta.


----------



## abeltio

Seguramente el texto es de especialistas en generación de electricidad para especialistas en generación de electricidad...

Por eso...
CARGA BASE tiene sentido.
Carga normal o nominal... no.
En el mundo de las turbinas a gas... todos saben qué es carga base, pero Si se dice normal o nominal podría tenerse una conversación más o menos así: 
P: -¿cuál carga?
R: -normal
P: -¿carga en condiciones ISO?
R: -no, carga nominal
P: -¿nominal es sin las pérdidas en el ducto de entrada y de salida?
R: -no, esa es la ISO.
P: -¿Y carga base? no entiendo...

Para hacer las cosas un poco más complicadas... 
Carga BASE  se define como el punto donde control de inyección de combustible se hace la curva de control de temperatura en el escape. mientras que en carga parcial el control de combustible se hace mediante el control de velocidad.

esa es la ventaja de utilizar una jerga que, aunque lamentablemente incomprensible para los no iniciados, define exactamente qué se quiere decir sin dejar lugar a dudas...


----------

